# Teaching Production Privately



## kd.hebbes (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey Guys I'm a guitarist and I do a bit of production as well. I teach Privately a lot and I was wondering if any of you have any ideas on how to teach production to students. (Whether it's making beats, or recording instruments) 

Two things:
1. Startup costs for the students has to be minimal. 
2. The interface or drum machine has to be simple! I'd like to have an option to teach kids.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Interesting query!

Teaching production - may I assume this is on-line?

And may I assume a more general definition of "produce"?

I'd start with the basics - what is a dB, what is a compressor, what is an equalizer, etc etc till you pull your hair out.

Once you have a common vocabulary I'd teach it the old fashioned way - more or less. 

Start with tracking. Tracking could be recording an instrument live, it could be working with virtual instruments, the mechanics differ but the goal is the same.

Next I'd spend considerable time working with dynamics processors and filters - processing the tracks they've created to make them sound... well... better, and by better I guess I mean polished.

Then I'd spend some time playing with effects at the track level - delays, modulation, even reverb.

And now it is time to mix. Start with a "faders up" mix and teach them to balance, and place, the tracks. Then walk through dynamics and filters again, this time as they apply to a mix... or identify when it is time to go back and work on the tracks again.

And finally, the polish - whatever final steps they want to take to "finish" their project.

Working online means a lot of file passing, they send you their tracks, you return it with suggestions... later, rinse, repeat. For me, I'm not sure I'd have enjoyed that, but finding a studio where you can sweep floors and run for take-out in return for learning seems less practical today.

I think it is a great idea, and it certainly stands to be a great match for folks for whom the video class approach doesn't work well.

Good luck!


----------



## kd.hebbes (Feb 19, 2020)

Oooh those are all great ideas! I was thinking more like how could I give like my private in person students (I teach guitar) the recording, production or like writing music on computer bug? 

It would be so cool to have like a 12 year old making like music on a computer. 

Maybe I should just by a drum machine and get them to make some beats in the lesson?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

The word "production" often means different things for different people, at least here in Germany. 

If you mean "how to make music with a computer" (without any hardware) I would recommend FL Studio as a DAW. I use it all the time and like all DAWs you can make all kinds of music, but when it comes to "quick beat making" no other DAW beats FL Studio in terms of workflow and fun. Also the basic version starts with 99 bucks. And you will find thousands of tutorials on YouTube about how to use FL Studio to make some modern "beats".


----------



## kd.hebbes (Feb 20, 2020)

Yeah now we're talking. Like to me growing up playing video games working on a daw writing music has a similar feel. 

It would be cool if I could get a few kids hooked on making music. I'll check out FL studio.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 20, 2020)

Could you set up a trial version portable install of reaper bundled with free VSTs in a way that it's "plug and play" for students? And if they like it, they can just keep the install and buy themselves the 60$ discounted license key for Reaper to keep using it?


----------

